# Thinking about joining the armed forces.



## Tissemand (May 4, 2011)

(This thread is mostly aimed at people who are currently in the US military.)

I'm seriously considering joining the military after high school, considering there's a rather low chance of getting in to any respected college, and thus a low chance of getting a job... I want to have that feeling of "fuck yeah, America, etc.", and I also feel a bit obligated to serve for my country.

I'm wondering if I were to join the military, is there a way to avoid combat? How do they select/assign jobs to new recruits? Can I just be like "oh hai, I would like a job in technology"?


----------



## CannotWait (May 4, 2011)

Most likely if you show no relevant skill in military you will end up like Pvt. Pyle from Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Tissemand (May 4, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Most likely if you show no relevant skill in military you will end up like Pvt. Pyle from Full Metal Jacket.


 Oh, thank you for that encouraging encouragement. :3


----------



## CannotWait (May 4, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> Oh, thank you for that encouraging encouragement. :3



I detect sarcasm. If you really want a job not doing combat then show leadership skill and you will just end up training people or working with computers try to VERY VERY subtly show that you are not proficient in weapons or killing people and they will make a place for you. Also, join the army for that because The Marines are trained to kill and you won't be let off the hook there. You might can find something fun in the Air Force or the Navy. The Navy is harder to get into though and the Air Force will probably make you fly.

My Dad was a First Lieutenant in the Army and he never did combat. Of course, he was also in the Army during times of mostly peace.


----------



## Octa (May 4, 2011)

Oh good, I only saw the first half of the title on the main page. The second half could have been aything: Thinking about joining the KKK.

Hey man, if it isn't the KKK, then join up.


----------



## CannotWait (May 4, 2011)

Octa said:


> Oh good, I only saw the first half of the title on the main page. The second half could have been aything: Thinking about joining the KKK.
> 
> Hey man, if it isn't the KKK, then join up.



What's wrong with the Kansas Kangaroo Klub?


----------



## Tissemand (May 4, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I detect sarcasm. If you really want a job not doing combat then show leadership skill and you will just end up training people or working with computers try to VERY VERY subtly show that you are not proficient in weapons or killing people and they will make a place for you. Also, join the army for that because The Marines are trained to kill and you won't be let off the hook there. You might can find something fun in the Air Force or the Navy. The Navy is harder to get into though and the Air Force will probably make you fly.
> 
> My Dad was a First Lieutenant in the Army and he never did combat. Of course, he was also in the Army during times of mostly peace.


 Thanks. I'll definitely not join the marines  I think I'll try joining the navy, then probably fall back on the army.



Octa said:


> Oh good, I only saw the first half of the title on the main page. The second half could have been aything: Thinking about joining the KKK.
> 
> Hey man, if it isn't the KKK, then join up.


WILL DO, BROTHER.


----------



## CannotWait (May 4, 2011)

^
                                That is one magical signature, bro.


----------



## Uberpo0dle (May 4, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> I'm wondering if I were to join the military, is there a way to avoid combat? How do they select/assign jobs to new recruits? Can I just be like "oh hai, I would like a job in technology"?



That depends on what you want to go for. Theres plenty of jobs on the military that don't require you to be in combat. I would go on the website of whatever branch you may wan't to join and look at some of the careers choices they have. right down some you think you're interested in and think you could do. Also if and when you choose to join you will take something called the ASVAB(Armed Services Vocational Aptitude Battery) test which measures your strengths, weaknesses, and potential for future success. The ASVAB also provides you with career information for various civilian and military occupations and is an indicator for success in future endeavors whether you choose to go to college, vocational school, or a military career. Also don't forget to talk to your family about it.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 4, 2011)

Local NCO, SSGT, U.S. Army here. Have you  taken a ASVAB pretest?


----------



## Tissemand (May 4, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Local NCO, SSGT, U.S. Army here. Have you  taken a ASVAB pretest?


 Not yet. I was going to take it this year, but I had something important on the same day and missed it.


----------



## CannotWait (May 4, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> Not yet. I was going to take it this year, but I had something important on the same day and missed it.


 
Oh, they're not going to like that. You're going to get send directly to the middle east.


----------



## Tissemand (May 4, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Oh, they're not going to like that. You're going to get send directly to the middle east.


 OH SHI-


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 4, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Oh, they're not going to like that. You're going to get send directly to the middle east.


 

You're retarded. He can't get Occupation in the military or even be sworn in without an ASVAB score.

There's an ASVAB REQUIREMENT to make Infantry, some don't and as it stands. Tissemand is unqualified for Combat arms.

Also depending on his height and weight.


----------



## CannotWait (May 4, 2011)

Looks like Candlejack found this motherfu--


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 4, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Looks like Candlejack found this motherfu--


 
*BAYONETS*

WE EXECUTE THE RETARDED.


----------



## CannotWait (May 4, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> *BAYONETS*
> 
> WE EXECUTE THE RETARDED.


 
What? It's a meme.


----------



## Octa (May 4, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> What's wrong with the Kansas Kangaroo Klub?


 Nothing, but I was talking about the Kilimanjaro Kootch Keep. A nasty place really.


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 4, 2011)

Uberpo0dle said:


> That depends on what you want to go for. Theres plenty of jobs on the military that don't require you to be in combat. I would go on the website of whatever branch you may wan't to join and look at some of the careers choices they have. right down some you think you're interested in and think you could do. Also if and when you choose to join you will take something called the ASVAB(Armed Services Vocational Aptitude Battery) test which measures your strengths, weaknesses, and potential for future success. The ASVAB also provides you with career information for various civilian and military occupations and is an indicator for success in future endeavors whether you choose to go to college, vocational school, or a military career. Also don't forget to talk to your family about it.



That's pretty much it in a nutshell.  Don't discount the Marines, most Marines will never see direct combat.  I was a Machine Gunner (0331) and have deployed to Iraq, but I asked for the infantry, despite a high ASVAB score.  It all depends on what you find fits you.  There are a multitude of jobs in every branch that are technical or otherwise in nature, and have very little possibility of seeing combat in any form.  Provided you qualify for it, you pretty much get to pick your job, as well as alternates if you don't get your first choice.  Feel free to PM me if you've got any questions, I'll do my best to answer them or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 4, 2011)

Also, you say you want to serve your country. But want to avoid combat?

Do you know that by joining the military you will be working in a capacity, engaging or supporting combat.
The Military, Militaries. Army Navy USMC AirForce all center around force and combat?

DO you want to sit behind a desk and feel important?


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 4, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> DO you want to sit behind a desk and feel important?


 
Isn't that why people join the Air Force?


----------



## Uberpo0dle (May 4, 2011)

One thing with joining the military is that you can't always get the job you want. Lets say of you want to be an operator of a drone or maybe a doctor. You may not get to do either one of those things. The military will put you where you best qualify and where your needed most.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 5, 2011)

Marty_GrayFire said:


> Isn't that why people join the Air Force?


 
WHOOP WHOOP.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 5, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> I'm wondering if I were to join the military, is there a way to avoid combat?



Eh? Sounds like an oxymoron to me - I mean, combat is what the military _does._ Even if you're in a role that doesn't involve being at the right end of a weapon, at some point _by virtue of being in a military organisation _there's a chance you'll be facing the wrong end of one.

It's like asking how to have a career in a hospital while avoiding sick people, or a career in IT that didn't involve anything to do with computers or electronics.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 5, 2011)

Air force. My husband joined and is a jet engine mechanic. He will have a zip chance in hell to. See combat other than fighting over tools


----------



## Xegras (May 5, 2011)

Don't be that guy who joins and tries to avoid every deployment. EVERYONE and I mean EVERYONE hates that guy.

He's usually the guy who will push a father of three under the bus just so he can stay out of combat. DON'T BE THAT GUY. Also there is no undeployable job, theres just a lesser chance of seeing combat.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 5, 2011)

From what i gather. The military is not for you.

And i discourage you to entertaining such thoughts if you feel that combat is something you are always going to be seeking to avoid in the military.

You will put yourself, and the people around in in bad situations.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 5, 2011)

If you're gonna join, don't expect not to see combat. Also, if you want to get into a job that has a lesser likelihood of being on the front line, you will probably need to qualify in something first just to be sure. Eg, if you want technology do a vocational course like something like mechanics or IT, proving you have those skills and can be valuable.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 5, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> If you're gonna join, don't expect not to see combat. Also, if you want to get into a job that has a lesser likelihood of being on the front line, you will probably need to qualify in something first just to be sure. Eg, if you want technology do a vocational course like something like mechanics or IT, proving you have those skills and can be valuable.


 

That too. You also may not like that MOS you get into. For example. i went from Trucks, to Tanks, then Finally Infantry because i simply didn't like the previous two *OAKLYS*


----------



## Maraxk Montale (May 5, 2011)

Go Navy, you won't see action for shit. You'll be bored out of your mind, especially if you go subs.

Boot camp scares you the first few weeks and then its just going through the motions.

Take it from someone who's in the submarine navy now.

Oh and expect to be out at sea a lot when you get on a vessel.

But if you don't want that, try going for a legalman position. They never go out on ships as far as I've seen.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 5, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Go Navy, you won't see action for shit. You'll be bored out of your mind, especially if you go subs.
> 
> Boot camp scares you the first few weeks and then its just going through the motions.
> 
> ...


 

You yellowsubmarine hippy you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu_XV6kvOI4


----------



## Tissemand (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's help and replies 



Maraxk Montale said:


> Go Navy, you won't see action for shit.  You'll be bored out of your mind, especially if you go subs.
> 
> Boot camp scares you the first few weeks and then its just going through the motions.
> 
> ...


 That's actually what my father did for his career in the navy... :/  I don't want to be on a sub for months at a time. x3



Xegras said:


> Don't be that guy who joins and tries to avoid every deployment. EVERYONE and I mean EVERYONE hates that guy.
> 
> He's usually the guy who will push a father of three under the bus just so he can stay out of combat. DON'T BE THAT GUY. Also there is no undeployable job, theres just a lesser chance of seeing combat.


 Yeah, I know. Reconsidering things a bit now... If there really isn't a way to not be in combat, I think I'll just stay out of the military for now... I think I'll just continue on my current path of attempting to find a career in computer science.


----------



## Xegras (May 5, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> Yeah, I know. Reconsidering things a bit now... If there really isn't a way to not be in combat, I think I'll just stay out of the military for now... I think I'll just continue on my current path of attempting to find a career in computer science.


 
You reminded of this one guy who basically went nuts during our tech school because he didn't realize that our career field gets deployed. Every day was him talking about getting blown up in a convoy or getting shot up in Afghanistan, after all this I had to watch the guy for a couple of weeks because they put him on suicide watch. 

They finally got the guy out and he now spends all day setting up conspiracy websites.


----------



## jcfynx (May 5, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> I'm seriously considering joining the military after high school, considering there's a rather low chance of getting in to any respected college, and thus a low chance of getting a job...


 
You're implying that not only does going to a name school guarantee job placement, but also that people who do not go to name schools do not get jobs. You are incorrect on both counts.

Did you know? Even with a two-year associate's degree, you have more education than the majority of adults in the United States over 25. Are you saying you want to join the military because the top third is not good enough for you? I don't understand, but I would like to. Perhaps you are thinking of a country like Myanmar or North Korea, where joining the military is the only option for the throngs of starving people to feed themselves.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 5, 2011)

Talk to a recruiter.

Take your ASVAB.

They won't even really talk to you until you've taken your ASVAB.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

I changed my stance. Stay out of the army. We don't need any more furries screwing shit up.


----------



## ceacar99 (May 6, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> (This thread is mostly aimed at people who are currently in the US military.)
> 
> I'm seriously considering joining the military after high school, considering there's a rather low chance of getting in to any respected college, and thus a low chance of getting a job... I want to have that feeling of "fuck yeah, America, etc.", and I also feel a bit obligated to serve for my country.
> 
> I'm wondering if I were to join the military, is there a way to avoid combat? How do they select/assign jobs to new recruits? Can I just be like "oh hai, I would like a job in technology"?


 
if you want to avoid combat DO NOT join the military, join the coast guard. however even then you can wind up in combat. not even the airforce is "safe"

if you join the military your job flat up is to kill people. thats your job, and thats what uncle sam pays you for. if you got a problem with killing people then dont join up. not only that, but it seems to me rather skunky of you to want to take all the benefits of the military and not actually want to do service. your fellow service members will catch on to that real quick and treat you like dirt. 

now, your mos(mission ocupational specialty, aka your side job other than killing people) is determined in part by your choice, and in part of what the needs of the military are when you join up. also you can only apply for certain jobs if you score well enough on the asvab, the military version of the sat test. i scored well on my test and got the job i wanted, armorer.

the military will provide for you countless benefits but im warning you. if you just want to take, your going to have a REAL hard time. if you go to your work every morning with a smile on your face, a joke on your tongue, respect for your elders AND superiors and do what the hell your told no hesitation or questions asked then you will find that you will have a great time. and hell, you may think being deployed will suck but you will likely change your mind once you do. may sound strange but most of the marines i know prefer deployment to being stateside and taking all the crap that comes with it.


----------



## Tycho (May 6, 2011)

THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE

and that's what you need to know


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE THE RECRUITERS LIE
> 
> and that's what you need to know



WRONG.

YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS. 
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.
YOU RETARDS DON'T READ CONTRACTS.


Then bitch about recruiters "lying".


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

As if the military uses up front language in those 

Sure they don't lie, but being intentionally vauge and rather sensationalist doesn't make them any better in my book.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> As if the military uses up front language in those
> 
> Sure they don't lie, but being intentionally vauge and rather sensationalist doesn't make them any better in my book.


 
I'm holding my contract right now. ITS pretty fucking upfront.
No worse than any civilian outfit. quit your bitching.


----------



## Xegras (May 6, 2011)

I'm with Maverick on the recruiter stance, It's just like anybody else trying to sign you up for a job. If you are carelessness not to actually look at your enlistment contract then you can't blame your recruiter. Ten times out of ten I've gone up to people who bitched and asked them if they ever bothered to look at there contract and I always got a no. Can't blame someone else for your carelessness.

I sat there for a day with my recruiter going over my contract and I was pleased when I signed it.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2011)

My recruiter blatantly lied to me.  No question about that.

So fuck you =P


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Ricky said:


> My recruiter blatantly lied to me.  No question about that.
> 
> So fuck you =P


 

One guy = ACTIONS OF ALL RECRUITERS.

Shove a diseased dogs dick up your ass. quit your bitchin.


----------



## Xegras (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> One guy = ACTIONS OF ALL RECRUITERS.
> 
> Shove a dog dick up your ass. quit your bitchin.


 
Obviously you forget because some guys killed a diseased filled wild dog in Afghanistan EVERYBODY in the military are now puppy killers.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> One guy = ACTIONS OF ALL RECRUITERS.
> 
> Shove a dog dick up your ass. quit your bitchin.


 
I'm not bitching, I'm just telling you that you are flat-out wrong (assuming you meant that recruiters don't lie).


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

DP


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I'm not bitching, I'm just telling you that you are wrong (assuming you meant that recruiters don't lie).


 

People lie, furries lie, everybody lies. stop pulling semantics. Read  your fucking contract.

ITS RIGHT FUCKING THERE. in BOLD, and ITALICS and 12 point font.


----------



## Xegras (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> People lie, furries lie, everybody lies. stop pulling semantics. Read your fucking contract.
> 
> ITS RIGHT FUCKING THERE. in BOLD, and ITALICS and 12 point font.


 
Hell Maverick is in the army and even he can read!



:V


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> People lie, furries lie, everybody lies. stop pulling semantics. Read  your fucking contract.
> 
> ITS RIGHT FUCKING THERE. in BOLD, and ITALICS and 12 point font.


 
Despite your warped view on the world the USA, there is actually such a thing as a "verbal contract" (even though it hardly ever holds up in court).

READ THE CONTRACT

That's supposed to convey _what_ to me?

I said they lied.  Whatever is written on the contract has NOTHING TO DO AT ALL with whether or not they lied.

I bet you do pretty well in the Army.  You're smart enough to be a grunt :roll:


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Despite your warped view on the world the USA, there is actually such a thing as a "verbal contract" (even though it hardly ever holds up in court).
> 
> READ THE CONTRACT
> 
> ...


 Don't be so rough. He made it to SSG :V, which means he was just adequate enough to potato peel and marginally manage retards. Thank god they didn't make him a Senior NCO, he might have been in charge of something.


----------



## keretceres (May 6, 2011)

Totally off topic, I LOVE your dp *dinosaurdammit*
â™¥
http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/37778-dinosaurdammit 
   				 =D


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> Don't be so rough. He made it to SSG :V, which means he was just adequate enough to potato peel and marginally manage retards. Thank god they didn't make him a Senior NCO, he might have been in charge of something.


 
>: | I would strangle you if i knew where you lived.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> >: | I would strangle you if i knew where you lived.


 Fuck that's sexy. I got a few things you can strangle.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> Fuck that's sexy. I got a few things you can strangle.


 
I don't have sex with 40 something year olds :V


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I don't have sex with 40 something year olds :V


 Pshhhhhh, I'm 27. Missin out brah.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> Pshhhhhh, I'm 27. Missin out brah.


 

Well...in that case.....

High speed, Low drag?


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

The US Army - relying on the public to give birth to idiots since... whenever the army was started


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> The US Army - relying on the public to give birth to idiots since... whenever the army was started


 


CLAY. STOP IT.


----------



## Volkodav (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> CLAY. STOP IT.


 TOM. MAKE ME


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> TOM. MAKE ME


 
I'LL USE MY PENIS ON YOU. DONT MAKE ME DO THIS.


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 6, 2011)

> if you want to avoid combat DO NOT join the military, join the coast guard. however even then you can wind up in combat. not even the airforce is "safe"


To avoid misinformation, the USCG _is_ a part of the United States Armed Services.  You still have weapons, and actually can be deployed to the middle east to protect oil platforms, board ships and boats, and protect against pirates.  The Coast Guard can also still be shifted to fall under the Department of the Navy in the event of actual war.



> if you join the military your job flat up is to kill people. thats your job, and thats what uncle sam pays you for.


Flat-out wrong.  Your job is to kill people only if you're in a combat MOS, or an MOS or billet that has a high probability of enemy contact.  Otherwise, your job is to support those whose job it is to kill people, and if necessary you may have to defend yourself.



> the military will provide for you countless benefits but im warning you. if you just want to take, your going to have a REAL hard time. if you go to your work every morning with a smile on your face, a joke on your tongue, respect for your elders AND superiors and do what the hell your told no hesitation or questions asked then you will find that you will have a great time. and hell, you may think being deployed will suck but you will likely change your mind once you do. may sound strange but most of the marines i know prefer deployment to being stateside and taking all the crap that comes with it.


Couldn't have said it any better myself.  I know while we were in Iraq I just wanted to go home, but I'd much rather have gone back or gone to Afghan than stay stateside or go on a float like we did.  When you're deployed in-country, you go out, you do your job, and you come back.  No getting screwed with over stupid crap unless you're staying at the main base.  Garrison life is the epitome of the BGW!


----------



## Maraxk Montale (May 6, 2011)

ceacar99 said:


> the military will provide for you countless benefits but im warning you. if you just want to take, your going to have a REAL hard time. if you go to your work every morning with a smile on your face, a joke on your tongue, respect for your elders AND superiors and do what the hell your told no hesitation or questions asked then you will find that you will have a great time. and hell, you may think being deployed will suck but you will likely change your mind once you do. may sound strange but most of the marines i know prefer deployment to being stateside and taking all the crap that comes with it.



This should be your attitude for any military branch you join. Never take any joke completely serious, but always have a retort to throw back as quick as possible when one is thrown your way.

Though its kind of tricky sometimes. A superior I was temporarily under was yelling at me to begin with but then started to make a joke and I thought he was just trying to lighten the situation but then he snapped at me for laughing at him. Total douche move.

The only thing you should really take serious while in the military is whenever you're given something to do, do it quick and with no questions (this can be overwritten if you know what they tell you is completely wrong(junior officers are dimwits unless they were previous enlisted)), when you're standing watch, whatever you may be doing, but don't feel like you can't stop to talk to someone every now and then to keep yourself sane. And take your superiors seriously unless they state otherwise, or if you've gauged them to not be "Mr. Joe Military" because really, they hold your future in their hands. (ie. leave, liberty, promotions, evaluations, etc.)

It is not hard at all to be in the military, unless you choose something directly involving you with dangerous situations, _or you complain alot_, you can expect to breeze through an enlistment with relative ease.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> It is not hard at all to be in the military, unless you choose something directly involving you with dangerous situations, _*or you complain alot*_, you can expect to breeze through an enlistment with relative ease.


 

I FUCKING HATE WHINERS.

ITS SO HOT STAFF SERGEANT.
MY FEET HURT STAFF SERGEANT.
I WANT TO GO ON THE INTERNET STAFF SERGEANT.

SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 6, 2011)

Excuse me Staff Sergeant, I was told that you know where to get the PRiC E-6.

And can someone tell me where I can find the batteries for the chem-lights?


----------



## jcfynx (May 7, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> You know what? Fucking kill yourself.
> 
> You're a worthless piece shit and not worth my time.


 
Oh my gosh.

Oh my GOSH.

You are so adorable.

I wish I could pinch your cute cheeks. 

I bet you're a angry little teddy bear.


----------



## ArielMT (May 7, 2011)

How the hell did this thread become an Internet whining match?  Everyone, shut the up fuck, just shut fuck, with telling anyone else to shut the fuck up.

Entirely on topic:

I'm a veteran of the United States Navy, discharged in my ninth year of honorable service most of a decade ago because I didn't want to make it a career.  It wasn't a secret that recruiters will exaggerate sometimes to the point of lying to meet recruitment goals when I decided to sign up, and I can't imagine that's changed since.  It's one of the best known public secrets.

Get everything in writing, including the details of the career/specialty opportunities your recruiter recommends, and study them, before deciding whether to join or not.  If you don't and sign up anyway, then it'll be only by pure dumb luck that you'd be happy with your choice.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 7, 2011)

Maverick... Cowboy... Y'know when a guy's name clearly tries to evoke the title of a God damned spaghetti western with as little effort as possible, I guess it shouldn't shock me when every fucking thread they're in devolves into them telling people to go fuck and/or kill themselves. Also he can't have AZR 'til we've materd and made a tribe of beautiful citrawuffs. I reckon they'd have his tail, ears and facial features and my physique and hair. Some of them would likely have green hair mixed in with the odd brown strand so basically they'd literally look like pot heads.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (May 7, 2011)

Do as you will, it's your choice, but my advice is don't waste your life.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 7, 2011)

The recruitment ad we'd like to see 

[yt]f41TzAa9loM[/yt]


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 7, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Oh my gosh.
> 
> Oh my GOSH.
> 
> ...



Sometimes :V hug me plox?  :3



Wolf-Bone said:


> I suck cocks derp.


Okay?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 7, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> How the hell did this thread become an Internet whining match?  Everyone, shut the up fuck, just shut fuck, with telling anyone else to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Entirely on topic:
> 
> ...


 

How the hell are you not getting that from what i said "Everything in writing"?  Goddamned Sailors.
"sometimes" to the point of lying doesn't justify screaming around "THEY LIE, THEY LIE, THEY LIE." Like a 9/11 truther.
But hey if you want to take a shit on em that's your prerogative.


----------



## Tycho (May 7, 2011)

This is fucking hysterical, I cannot remember the last time I saw someone come in and be all EXPLOSIVE and shit like MavruckCowpoke here.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 7, 2011)

Tycho said:


> This is fucking hysterical, I cannot remember the last time I saw someone come in and be all EXPLOSIVE and shit like MavruckCowpoke here.


 
Should i stay angry? :V seems to be entertaining to you guys when i rail against people.


----------



## Runefox (May 7, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Should i stay angry? :V seems to be entertaining to you guys when i rail against people.


 I think it's mostly the Internets Tough Guy attitude combined with AMURRIKUN URMY FUCK YEAH. Because I'm pretty sure that, combined, it's what most people think of when they think of American Army soldiers and law enforcement officers. 

I mean, especially considering a former law enforcement officer, Army grunt, gunsmith, firearms instructor and pilot should have more productive things to do with his time than post with *MAXIMUM RAEG *on a _furry forum_.

...

So yeah, it's pretty hilarious.


----------



## jcfynx (May 7, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> How the hell did this thread become an Internet whining match?  Everyone, shut the up fuck, just shut fuck, with telling anyone else to shut the fuck up.


 
Your reaction isn't helping, Ariel. Unlike the angry children here, you are well old enough to know this. You aren't going to get people to act like adults by behaving like a child.



MaverickCowboy said:


> Should i stay angry? :V seems to be entertaining to you guys when i rail against people.


 
Your attitude is childish and distasteful. Please do not insist upon yourself. It's embarrassing; you are being laughed at, not with. I'm sure there's a decent person under that and I'd prefer to see that over the fictional character you're projecting.


----------



## ArielMT (May 8, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Your reaction isn't helping, Ariel. Unlike the angry children here, you are well old enough to know this. You aren't going to get people to act like adults by behaving like a child.



My aim was just to get notice and inspire rethinking of attitudes.



jcfynx said:


> Your attitude is childish and distasteful. Please do not insist upon yourself. It's embarrassing; you are being laughed at, not with. I'm sure there's a decent person under that and I'd prefer to see that over the fictional character you're projecting.



That, in addition to making my job easier.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> I think it's mostly the Internets Tough Guy attitude combined with AMURRIKUN URMY FUCK YEAH. Because I'm pretty sure that, combined, it's what most people think of when they think of American Army soldiers and law enforcement officers.



Yeah, and the ITG and modern soldier stereotypes unfortunately go well together in the era of online multiplayer. The general public knows they've got gamers in their ranks, and has the perception that Call of Duty especially is basically a private sector recruitment/propaganda tool, so it doesn't help.



			
				Runefox said:
			
		

> I mean, especially considering a former law enforcement officer, Army grunt, gunsmith, firearms instructor and pilot should have more productive things to do with his time than post with *MAXIMUM RAEG *on a _furry forum_.



Just running with the army-gamer/ITG thing a bit, it doesn't help that his fucking sig has each job description in a different color to make sure you see them all, like they're fucking medals themselves, so *everyone* totally gets that he's ACHIEVED THE RANK of STAFF SERGEANT MAJOR SUPER SHOOTER FIRST CLASS GRENADE THROWER BAD ASS SHOOTER PERSON! 



jcfynx said:


> Your reaction isn't helping, Ariel. Unlike the angry children here, you are well old enough to know this. You aren't going to get people to act like adults by behaving like a child.



Probably not, but just like I'm Jesus in purgatory trying to save Osama bin Laden and Saddam Hussein, he/she is trying to save the poor wicked wretches of this forum, surrounded by the fires of furfaggotry, same stoic expression, same black trenchcoat, same ponysona (okay technically I'm a donkey this time since I figured that might make me a more sympathetic character to them, but I might revert my save file since I don't like the looks they give me when they think I'm not looking).



			
				jcfynx said:
			
		

> I'm sure there's a decent person under that and I'd prefer to see that over the fictional character you're projecting.


 
Unfortunately, he's probably being pretty much himself. That or like Bush, he's completely full of shit, but also so self-deluded and self-assured that there's no way most people can't not reinforce it for him in some way.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 8, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, and the ITG and modern soldier stereotypes unfortunately go well together in the era of online multiplayer. The general public knows they've got gamers in their ranks, and has the perception that Call of Duty especially is basically a private sector recruitment/propaganda tool, so it doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ITT.

Furries trying psychology.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 8, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Your reaction isn't helping, Ariel. Unlike the angry children here, you are well old enough to know this. You aren't going to get people to act like adults by behaving like a child.
> 
> 
> 
> Your attitude is childish and distasteful. Please do not insist upon yourself. It's embarrassing; you are being laughed at, not with. I'm sure there's a decent person under that and I'd prefer to see that over the* fictional character *you're projecting.


 

Oh please. This is a furry forum.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 8, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> ITT.
> 
> Furries trying psychology.


 
Humans are natural psychologists. The difference is, most do it subconsciously, and I do it _very_ consciously. And unlike the ones who get paid to do it, or jcfynx, I ain't out to help you.


----------



## jcfynx (May 8, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> And unlike the ones who get paid to do it, or jcfynx, I ain't out to help you.


 
We can't we all just get along?

We should have a snuggle pile and we'll feel all better afterwards. :3


----------



## Cain (May 8, 2011)

I'm thinking of joining the airforce after uni. Just love the freedom of flight.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 8, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> We can't we all just get along?
> 
> We should have a snuggle pile and we'll feel all better afterwards. :3


 

Furries getting along?

the fandom has a history of being filled with spiteful nerds and giant rumor mills and increasing amounts of dog fucking and passive agressiveness.

And now, the up and coming issue of spreading STD's at cons. so nope.


----------



## Runefox (May 8, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Furries getting along?
> 
> the fandom has a history of being filled with spiteful nerds and giant rumor mills and increasing amounts of dog fucking and passive agressiveness.
> 
> And now, the up and coming issue of spreading STD's at cons. so nope.


And yet, here you are.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> And yet, here you are.


 

Doesn't mean i agree with the actions and behavior of other people in this community. 
The fandom, and the community i consider different things. You can be a furry and not participate in the community. Cons, meets, FA, furry networking sites. Bestiality, being awkward, talking about murry purry in public, Murrsutis. etc. 

People who speak about "unity" in the "community" are insane for the most part unless loosely referring to their own particular group of friends who happen to be furries.
Furries always hate other furries, and normies. breeders dog fuckers and whatever they call them etc. always have and always will and their always be the folks who want to make the fandom this big nice tent that accepts EVERYONE including their scat, diaper, dog fucking tendencies with no questions asked.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 8, 2011)

So I've stayed away from this topic for a while. But I'm going to throw in my two cents.

First off, there are plenty of jobs in the military in which you will likely never see combat. In fact the MAJORITY of jobs are in non combat roles. Now that doesn't mean you won't get deployed, but outside of the once a week mortar round you won't be seeing much action. Some jobs don't even deploy directly to Afghanistan or Iraq. The Air Force is constantly in need of mechanics and crew chiefs. The Navy has all kinds of jobs on board it's ships. Hell even the army has huge numbers of non-combat jobs such as mechanics, cooks, etc. And despite what people have been saying, there is absolutely nothing wrong with wanting a non-combat job as they're just as required for the war effort.

Jagged Edge- I don't know what citizen you're a country of. But if you're a US citizen, your chances of getting an active duty pilot slot without doing either AFROTC, the Academy, or a stellar performance on the enlisted side, are extremely, extremely low.

Edit: On the Air Force side the majority of jobs are non-flying. Indeed the flying jobs are quite competitive to get and there's something of a social divide between Air Crew and the unwashed masses, I mean other non-flying Airmen ^^


----------



## Xegras (May 8, 2011)

Pipsqueak said:


> So I've stayed away from this topic for a while. But I'm going to throw in my two cents.
> 
> First off, there are plenty of jobs in the military in which you will likely never see combat. In fact the MAJORITY of jobs are in non combat roles. Now that doesn't mean you won't get deployed, but outside of the once a week mortar round you won't be seeing much action. Some jobs don't even deploy directly to Afghanistan or Iraq. The Air Force is constantly in need of mechanics and crew chiefs. The Navy has all kinds of jobs on board it's ships. Hell even the army has huge numbers of non-combat jobs such as mechanics, cooks, etc. And despite what people have been saying, there is absolutely nothing wrong with wanting a non-combat job as they're just as required for the war effort.
> 
> ...


 

Fucking Flightsuit Mafia


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 8, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Fucking Flightsuit Mafia


 
I prefer to be thought of as a Zipper Suited Sun God.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 10, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Doesn't mean i agree with the actions and behavior of other people in this community.
> The fandom, and the community i consider different things. You can be a furry and not participate in the community. Cons, meets, FA, furry networking sites. Bestiality, being awkward, talking about murry purry in public, Murrsutis. etc.
> 
> People who speak about "unity" in the "community" are insane for the most part unless loosely referring to their own particular group of friends who happen to be furries.
> Furries always hate other furries, and normies. breeders dog fuckers and whatever they call them etc. always have and always will and their always be the folks who want to make the fandom this big nice tent that accepts EVERYONE including their scat, diaper, dog fucking tendencies with no questions asked.


 
He's right about one thing, at least. Most people who espouse some ideal of pure tolerance for its own sake are full of shit, and even if they genuinely believe in it, they can't live by it. Not just because they're hypocrites, but because it's pretty much impossible, because if you try too hard you're going to end up alienating a lot of the people you don't even want to alienate _besides_ the people you probably need to just to have a "big tent".

There's this chain of gyms called Fitness World, that has ads making fun of bodybuilder stereotypes, which has a "no judging" policy to the point of printing "no judging" on every machine, and bans certain exercises that it's pretty much impossible to do without grunting, because that "intimidates" people and feeds into the stereotype about people who actually, y'know, _work out_. How do they enforce this? With a massive fucking siren that blares, which intimidates you, makes you feel like you're being judged, and when you inevitably get subject to it for so much as _breathing_ too heavily and call it out on the absurdity that it is, you get your membership revoked. I mean damn, it's like if the furry fandom were a gym. But in fairness, I think we might actually have the moral high ground here, even us uber-tolerant folks, because at least most of us are generally okay with muscle fetishism _by itself_.

Thing is, there's actually some good reasons to be intolerant towards certain things like, I dunno, _murder_ and _rape_, and it's at least understandable that a lot of people would want to keep the people who get off on it at arms length, but I do think we should be "tolerant" insofar as trying to understand what compels a person to be into something they themselves probably know isn't exactly healthy or a fast-track to acceptance. And that means actually talking to them.


----------



## jcfynx (May 10, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> There's this chain of gyms called Fitness World, that has ads making fun of bodybuilder stereotypes, which has a "no judging" policy to the point of printing "no judging" on every machine, and bans certain exercises that it's pretty much impossible to do without grunting, because that "intimidates" people and feeds into the stereotype about people who actually, y'know, _work out_. How do they enforce this? With a massive fucking siren that blares, which intimidates you, makes you feel like you're being judged, and when you inevitably get subject to it for so much as _breathing_ too heavily and call it out on the absurdity that it is, you get your membership revoked


 
Do they actually use the siren? I want to hear them use the siren. I used to go to the same gym in the United States, going by the name "Planet Fitness," home of the "Judgment-Free Zone." I want to go there and grunt as loudly as I can while doing the easiest exercises.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 10, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Do they actually use the siren? I want to hear them use the siren. I used to go to the same gym in the United States, going by the name "Planet Fitness," home of the "Judgment-Free Zone." I want to go there and grunt as loudly as I can while doing the easiest exercises.


 
You should, and film it. Honestly the only proper way to deal with shit like this is to troll the fuck out of it, which supposedly some more traditional gyms did in response.


----------



## Azure (May 11, 2011)

STICK WITH THE PROD, IN 6 MONTHS!!


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> There's this chain of gyms called Fitness World, that has ads making fun of bodybuilder stereotypes, which has a "no judging" policy to the point of printing "no judging" on every machine, and bans certain exercises that it's pretty much impossible to do without grunting, because that "intimidates" people and feeds into the stereotype about people who actually, y'know, _work out_. How do they enforce this? With a massive fucking siren that blares, which intimidates you, makes you feel like you're being judged, and when you inevitably get subject to it for so much as _breathing_ too heavily and call it out on the absurdity that it is, you get your membership revoked.


 
_...the fuck?

_Really?  _REALLY?_

I bet everyone who goes there is a fucking pussy, too :lol:


----------



## LonelyKitsune (May 11, 2011)

OK DUDE HERE!!! dont join the fucking marines! not unless you want to be a brainwashed duchbage that gets people from the other branches kill because they do stupid shit and dont know how to fight and shit talk and brag but have no backing to it! i respect the hell out of the marines before 2000 but the modern guys suck! i just left the army after 5 years, and let me tell you, its not the best but at lest the army can pass the airborn physical fitness test! go for the navy, at least they know what they are doing... im not saying join the army! just not the marines... its not a videogame, and cool commercials dont mean they are the best branch, it means they need more men because they dont teach you how to survive... but in the end its up to you ^^

ive had a lot of friends in the army that came from the marines.


----------



## Tycho (May 11, 2011)

LonelyKitsune said:


> OK DUDE HERE!!! dont join the fucking marines! not unless you want to be a brainwashed duchbage that gets people from the other branches kill because they do stupid shit and dont know how to fight and shit talk and brag but have no backing to it! i respect the hell out of the marines before 2000 but the modern guys suck! i just left the army after 5 years, and let me tell you, its not the best but at lest the army can pass the airborn physical fitness test! go for the navy, at least they know what they are doing... im not saying join the army! just not the marines... its not a videogame, and cool commercials dont mean they are the best branch, it means they need more men because they dont teach you how to survive... but in the end its up to you ^^
> 
> ive had a lot of friends in the army that came from the marines.



What the fuck is this mess

and why are you holding a 240 like a fucking rifle, dumbass


----------



## LonelyKitsune (May 11, 2011)

Tycho said:


> What the fuck is this mess
> 
> and why are you holding a 240 like a fucking rifle, dumbass


 
ok maybe i came off as a little harsh and im sorry if i offended you. i used to like the marines hell i almost joined them, but after they started talking all kinds of shit about the army when we didnt do anything to them and then they run off all stupid and get my friend kill on what was suppost to be a really simple mission you tend to lose some respect points there... and dont get me wrong some of the best squad leaders i ever had were once marines, (P.S. they didnt like marines either) and im holding it like a rifle because I FUCKING CAN! thats a bitch to hold in that position and fire... so we wanted to see who could do it the best. you do stupid shit like that in iraq to keep yourself from going crazy... i was a gunner i iraq for 4 months, a scout for 2, and a sniper-spotter for 2 months, and a dismount and sometimes a driver for 5 months... im trained and qualified expert on almost every manportable weapon system exept the Javilin...

Oh and marines may have 13 weeks of basic, but US ARMY Infantry basic is 14 weeks! We arent all that different, exept the army is a little less full of ourselves.
hay guess what!? the marines have to go to the army for specialized training! @_@... But really i dont hate the marines as much as i hate the marine corps, one on one the marines were nice guys but in a group they were douchbags, i dont know exactly what they teach you but they did a lot of stupid shit in combat, there is a fine line between brave and stupid... 

what im saying is that he should go Navy or Airforce. they dont act like they got something to prove, they just get the job done


----------



## LonelyKitsune (May 11, 2011)

you know what ever you choose to do, i respect your wanting to join the armed forces... its hard and will constantly test you. you have to be sure its what you want. you will have to put up with a lot of bullshit, and a lot of stupid people, but sometimes... sometimes... its worth it. i dont regret my service and it was quite the experiance and im a better person for it... but i will say im not going back


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 11, 2011)

Pipsqueak said:


> I prefer to be thought of as a Zipper Suited Sun God.


 
XD Yes we all know how you see yourselves!

Air Force woooooo!

Supply trooper here, pretty safe in my warehouse.  Just enlisted though.  =P


----------



## Ricky (May 11, 2011)

I'll second "don't join the Marines" (ex-Marine here) but I have no idea what the fuck he is talking about in the rest of his post.

My biggest gripe was all the people who would rat you out just for props with an NCO, and the fact that my recruiter flat-out told me I would get an MOS that I didn't.  I shouldn't have gone in open contract (_*NEVER go in open contract*_) but I was about to be homeless at the time I joined and was in a rush so took the recruiter's word.

In all reality though, yeah -- I wouldn't want to fight with those people.  You're supposed to work together and not rat each other out just to kiss some ass.

FUCK that.

(and yeah, I also heard it used to be different)


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 11, 2011)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you have to be sure its what you want. you will have to put up with a lot of bullshit, and a lot of stupid people


 Keep that in mind if you consider the Army or Marines, for sure.

Being a former Marine Machine Gunner, I'll say that the 240 certainly is a bitch to shoulder-fire, but it's damn fun!  Tried it a couple times and you absolutely cannot hit anything, but then again it's not designed for that the way the M60 was.

I do have to say, Marines certainly do talk a lot of shit about the Army, but I know it comes back our way from you guys just as much.  I refuse to get into an Army/USMC pissing match, I'm just saying.  Marines are awesome, the Marine Corps as an institution... not so much.  I can only speak for the grunt units, but there's a lot of bullshit and such when you're in garrison.



> Oh and marines may have 13 weeks of basic, but US ARMY Infantry basic is 14 weeks! We arent all that different, exept the army is a little less full of ourselves.


Except for the fact that ALL Marines go through 13 weeks of boot camp, then 8 weeks at the School of Infantry for baby grunts, or 6 weeks of combat training there for non-grunts.  So USMC grunts get 21 weeks of training before the fleet, POGs get 19 weeks before they head to their actual MOS school (which could be a few weeks long, or nearly a year).  Remember, learn something new every day!

BTW, if I could go back and do it all over again (providing I still decided to join up), it would be between the Air Force and the Coast Guard.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (May 12, 2011)




----------



## LonelyKitsune (May 12, 2011)

Marty_GrayFire said:


> BTW, if I could go back and do it all over again (providing I still decided to join up), it would be between the Air Force and the Coast Guard.


 
i would have gone Navy!!! MMMmmmmmm seamen lol


----------



## Ricky (May 12, 2011)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i would have gone navy! ^^ mmmmmm sailers lol


 
Don't be a faggot


----------



## LonelyKitsune (May 12, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Don't be a faggot


 
its just a joke, the fact that i am gay doesnt mean im serious ^^


----------



## Ricky (May 12, 2011)

LonelyKitsune said:


> its just a joke, the fact that i am gay doesnt mean im serious ^^


 
Okay.  That makes me feel a lot better, then


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (May 12, 2011)

umm honestly? i'm in the military and just got back from afghanistan(yay for not dying!)

it's deffinitely an experience and all, and yeah amerkuh 'n stuff, but you really can't ask for advice on whether to or not to join the military on a forum, it's going to be your choice in the end, and do you want it influenced by the internet?


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 12, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i'm in the military and just got back from afghanistan(yay for not dying!)


 
Welcome back, congrats for not dying!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (May 13, 2011)

Marty_GrayFire said:


> Welcome back, congrats for not dying!


 
thanks, i did pretty good at it if i may say


----------



## Ricky (May 13, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> it's deffinitely an experience and all, and yeah amerkuh 'n stuff, but you really can't ask for advice on whether to or not to join the military on a forum, it's going to be your choice in the end, and do you want it influenced by the internet?


 
So what you are saying is they should choose themselves without first asking/listening to anyone who has experience to give them opinions or advice?


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 14, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> but you really can't ask for advice on whether to or not to join the military on a forum, it's going to be your choice in the end, and do you want it influenced by the internet?


 
Asking for advice is an outstanding option before joining the armed forces.  The only problem is weeding out the BS advice from people who obviously have never served or are extremely biased and the advice that is actually an honest view.  I've seen quiet a few posts in this thread alone where I facepalmed because the person had no clue what they were talking about, but there are a few posts where they gave a decent insight that should be thought about.  Personal choice, yes, but not one you have to make alone.  I talked to a lot of people before I joined.  =P


----------



## Xegras (May 14, 2011)

*Buttscoots across entire thread*


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 14, 2011)

Xegras said:


> *Buttscoots across entire thread*



oh you didn't :U


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (May 14, 2011)

Frokusblakah said:


> Asking for advice is an outstanding option before joining the armed forces.  The only problem is weeding out the BS advice from people who obviously have never served or are extremely biased and the advice that is actually an honest view.  I've seen quiet a few posts in this thread alone where I facepalmed because the person had no clue what they were talking about, but there are a few posts where they gave a decent insight that should be thought about.  Personal choice, yes, but not one you have to make alone.  I talked to a lot of people before I joined.  =P


 


Ricky said:


> So what you are saying is they should choose themselves without first asking/listening to anyone who has experience to give them opinions or advice?


 
no no no, it's a wise move to ask PEOPLE with the experience for advice, or maybe family, but asking people on the internet... ESPECIALLY FAF, doesn't seem like a smooth move.  can you honestly say that out of all the questions you've asked on FAF, you WEREN'T replied with :V or some random bat-shit craziness? (i love you guys ^_^)

i'm just saying, ask a servicemember, ask your family, ask the retired army guy who works the pizza joint down the road(that's what i did), DO NOT ASK A RECRUITER~!

but in the end man, it's all you, you sign, you control yourself(for now) and you will make the decision


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> no no no, it's a wise move to ask PEOPLE with the experience for advice, or maybe family, but asking people on the internet... ESPECIALLY FAF, doesn't seem like a smooth move.  can you honestly say that out of all the questions you've asked on FAF, you WEREN'T replied with :V or some random bat-shit craziness? (i love you guys ^_^)


 
I think people here just tend to be cynical.  I honestly don't see the big deal.

Not everyone has family or friends who were enlisted.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (May 16, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I think people here just tend to be cynical.  I honestly don't see the big deal.
> 
> Not everyone has family or friends who were enlisted.


 
you don't JUST need servicemember's suppourt, i'm talking about people who can see you on the outside and say whether they think it's for you, get some suppourt maybe. but no matter WHOSE oppinion they get, or information, it won't be the same, some people spice up the story of the army like it's COD or something, some people make it seem like Full Metal Jacket, and you won't know till you're in


----------



## Xegras (May 16, 2011)

I think OP ran off and decided to join the BK corps.

Good job men! See you at the next military themed thread.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you don't JUST need servicemember's suppourt, i'm talking about people who can see you on the outside and say whether they think it's for you, get some suppourt maybe.


 
WHAT DOES THIS MEAN


----------



## Azure (May 16, 2011)

Ricky said:


> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN


 DOUBLE RAINBOW OH MY GOD!!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (May 17, 2011)

Ricky said:


> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN


 
sorry, trying to make sense whilst intoxicated is actually rather difficult(guess how long it took me to think of all those pretty words? ^_^)

okay, basically i'm skeptical of people who take advice of people they've never met over the internet. i mean christ, me and lonelykitsune CLAIM to be in the military, but you don't know if we are.  we could be blowing smoke out our asses and making this kid rather fucked up on information and stuff.  also as much fun as i get from the internet(especially FAF) i need human verbal and visual contact before i make decisions like joining the military... or sex change


----------

